# Our new Portuguese Water Dog!



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow , he looks very smart all shorn, , bet he's a good gardener too!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Wowie! Don't you know that's gotta feel awful good getting all that wool sheared off? Jeez. What did it weigh? & what do you do with it?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we got about 6 usable pounds off of him-I had to skirt about 2 out-it was muddy & matted...His is very nice & will be blended with my llamas fiber, made into yarn & sold. Madelynns is not quite as nice (females never are) hers will be sold too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks so different with out his wool. And I love his little tuff tail.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks very neat in the last pic. Do goats really eat everything?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

most goats do-but not the angoras (they are excellent at clearing brush & weeks) they have to touch everything-but won't eat it...they also are easier to keep than other goats-they stay where you put them. they also don't have an odor.

angora's are more like very smart sheep...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AWWW !
CAN WE SEE MADELYNN ?
AND THE LLAMAS ?
AND WHATEVER ELSE YOU'VE BEEN HIDING FROM US ... !!!
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ


----------

